# Happy Birthday Ghostess



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthdayto you!
Happy Birthday dear Deanna!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## NoahFentz

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hopes it's an Awesome Birthday D!!!


----------



## Lilly

Happy Bday Ghostess
Have a great Day


----------



## scream1973

Hope you have a great day Ghostess.

Happy Birthday


----------



## Moon Dog

Happy Birthday Ghostess!


----------



## Bloodhound

Happy Birthday D!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy Birthday Ghostess!!!


----------



## slimy

Happy Birthday to the Ghostess with the mostess!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Birthday Deanna!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Happy Birthday Ghostess, and I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Birthday, Ghostess!


----------



## Otaku

Happy B-Day, Ghostess! Enjoy!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Birthday Ghostess! I hope you have a wonderful day!!*


----------



## Spookineer

Have A Happy Happy Day!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy birthday, darlin'!!! If you note, I did not sing the entire happy birthday song on the message as I did not want to drive you insane on this special day! 

Have a great day and year to come, D!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Fangs

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GHOSTESS!!!! Hope you have a grrrrrreat day and get lots of goodies!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy Birthday. Oh, I like your new Myspace page photo.


----------



## pyro

happy birthday to you, hope its a good one


----------



## perdidoman

*Happy Birthday!! Have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Vlad

A very Happy Birthday to you Ghostess. For all you do for Halloween and Haunting, we all celebrate with you on this day!!! Many happy returns!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Happy Birthday to a talented woman.


----------



## BuriedAlive

Happy Birthday to my fellow 6-niner. Hope you have a great today and a better tomorrow.


----------



## beelce

And a big fat HAPPY B DAY Ghostess!!!!


----------



## Brad Green

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Ghostess!


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Hope your day is special!!!


----------



## IshWitch

She's got it and she FLHaunts it!

WOOT! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Happy B-day, Ghostess. You are an inspiration to many.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hope I am not to late to wish you a Happy Birthday. I have always enjoyed your work and found it inspiring.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Happy B'day


----------



## AzKittie74

Happy Birthday Ghostess!!!! I hope that all of your wishes come true!


----------



## Ghostess

You guys are so great... I came back yesterday evening and didn't have time to even turn on my computer, and to see this today brings a tear to my eye, seriously. Thank you, all of you!!

I spent the past few days out at Little Talbot Island State Park camping with my kids (left hubby at home as he had to work). My birthday was spent at my favorite physical place to be - the beach! Perfect weather, perfect water, perfect time! Andy came out Sunday evening and took some pics:
birthday2008 pictures by ghostessdeanna - Photobucket

I came home to a nice big cake, which he saw the tombstone and stuff and thought it was perfect for me:









Now it's taken me 3 hours just to get through a third of the emails I missed while I was gone.....lol


----------



## SpectreTTM

Happy Belated Birthday

I hope you had a good time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Love the cake! My wife would never do that with the stone for me! LOL


----------



## skeletonowl

happy birthday! Sorry i'm late!


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks y'all!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Hey Ghostess with the Mostest, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Daphne

Happy Belated Birthday Ghostess! Sounds like you had a terrific time!


----------



## scareme

From the pictures, it looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to you Ghostess!!!!! Great cake and pictures!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Thank you!!!


----------



## ScareShack

Awesome looking cake!


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks J!


----------

